# Schildkröten????



## hasn3 (24. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Leuts, hat jemand mal was von __ Schildkröten im Teich gehört? gibts Schildkröten, die bei uns leben und auch überleben? 

Gruß Hans


----------



## flohkrebs (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

hallo!

Ja, die __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte!!

klick

faszinierende Tiere, aber für unseren Teich leider ungeeignet...
Willst du welche ansiedeln???
Wäre total interessant!!
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum schon jemanden, der Erfahrung mit diesen Tieren hat??

liebe Grüße!


----------



## hasn3 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> Ja, die __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte!!
> 
> ...



Hallo flohkrebs... vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich weiß nicht so recht, wie schwierig das ist, wieviel Platz die benötigen, ob die seßhaft sind etc.etc.etc.... Wenn die Sache nicht zu kompliziert ist und die Tiere eine gute Chance haben, sich anzusiedeln, hätte ich schon Lust. Sind die Viecher nicht unter Naturschutz???  

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Annett (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo Hans-Carsten.

Zum Thema Schildkröten spuckt die Suchfunktion bereits einiges aus.
Allerdings geht es dabei meist nicht um die einheimische. 
Diese dürfte sicher etwas schwerer zu beschaffen sein.....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15172
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17793

Da derzeit immer weniger User saisonbedingt online sind, sinkt die Chance, einen entsprechenden "Schildi-Besitzer" live zu erwischen, beträchtlich. 


http://www.schildkroetenteiche.de/emys.htm
http://www.emys-home.de/EmysGEROrbicularisFrame.htm
http://www.wasserschildkroeten.de/emys_orbicularis.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Sumpfschildkröte

Ich selbst habe und hatte noch keine Schildis im Teich....


----------



## matzeed7 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo,

wie haben eine Schildkröte (Gelbwange?), jedoch hat sie ein extra MiniTeich.
Im Winter muss sie in den Keller, bei ca 6-8°C also Winterruhe. Das ist das Hauptproblem, da man sie nun im Herbst aus einem grossen/tiefen Teich einfangen musste um sie in den Keller zu bekommen. Sie sind auch sehr Wanderfreudig man muss also einen kleinen Zaun um den ganzen Teich bauen!


Aber sonst gibt es keine Probleme?


----------



## hasn3 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie haben eine Schildkröte (Gelbwange?), jedoch hat sie ein extra MiniTeich.
> Im Winter muss sie in den Keller, bei ca 6-8°C also Winterruhe. Das ist das Hauptproblem, da man sie nun im Herbst aus einem grossen/tiefen Teich einfangen musste um sie in den Keller zu bekommen. Sie sind auch sehr Wanderfreudig man muss also einen kleinen Zaun um den ganzen Teich bauen!
> ...



Hallöle, gibt es denn keine Schildies, die im Winter draußen bleiben? In der Natur holt die doch auch keiner rein, oder????? kann man das irgendwie unterstützen, indem man den Tierle etwas zum verbuddeln bereitstellt oder ähnliches vorhält?

Wer weiß da was? Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schildkröten????*

Hallo Hans - Carsten!


Vielleicht setzt Du dich mal mit den Leuten in Verbindung.

Ich war da schon ein paar mal und weiß, dass die Schildkröten da nicht eingefangen werden, sondern im Teich bleiben.

.


----------



## flohkrebs (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

hallo!

Das hab ich eben mal aus meinem oben angegebenen link zitiert:

_Es ist deshalb so wichtig, nur bodenständige Tiere als Eltern für auszuwildernde Schildkröten zu verwenden, weil Emys anderer Herkunft oft einem anderen Genotypus oder gar einer anderen Unterart (es gibt mittlerweile 13!) angehören. Abgesehen von einer Faunenverfälschung, könnte bei einer nicht erwünschten Vermischung mit den autochthonen Tieren deren Anpassung im Reproduktionsverhalten an das lokale Klima verloren gehen und damit die Möglichkeit, sich selbst reproduzierende  Populationen zu erhalten (Maria Rössler frei zitiert).

Daher: niemals Emys unbekannter Herkunft oder Reisemitbringsel in heimische Gewässer entlassen!_ 

Schildkröten hauen sicher auch aus einem Gartenteich ab!!
Daher fände ich es eigentlich wichtig, Tiere aus der Gegend zu nehmen - Tierschutzorganisationen kennen vielleicht "Quellen" für Nachzucht....
(und die lokalen Arten überwintern sicher im Freien!   )

liebe Grüße!


----------



## hasn3 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo, was muß denn dann getan werden, damit die Tierle überhaupt überwintern können?  

Buddeln die Kleinen sich ein, oder reicht ein Strohhaufen, oder ähnliches?

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schildkröten????*

Hallo Hans - Carsten




			
				hasn3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, was muß denn dann getan werden, damit die Tierle überhaupt überwintern können?




Hast Du mal da angerufen?

*Ich ja* und ich habe Antworten bekommen.

.


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo.

@Volker
Es ist anscheinend für manche User genauso schwer, das Telefon zu bedienen, wie in extra rausgesuchten Links zum Thema selbst mal nachzulesen. 
Ich habe die Link sicherlich alle aus Spaß gepostet - weil mir grad so verdammt langweilig war. 

Bereits im ersten externen Link aus Beitrag #4 werden die gestellten Fragen nach kurzem Scrollen beantwortet...
Aber es ist bestimmt praktischer, wenn mans bröckchenweise von jemandem nochmal vorgekaut bekommt.  


Naja, jeder wie er kann/mag. 

MfG
Annett

P.S: Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für dieses Thema.


----------



## hasn3 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo Volker, vielen Dank für den Link, da werde ich mal anrufen und nachfragen. 

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## butzbacher (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo, unsere einheimischen Sumpschildkröten wirst du mit absoluter Sicherheit nirgendwoher für deinen Teich bekommen. Die natürlichen Vorkommensorte stehen faktisch unter höchstem "Datenschutz". Südeuropäische Arten solltest du im Winter aus dem Teich holen. Die erwähnten Schmuckschildkröten haben im freien schon gute Überlebenschanchen. Aber für die nicht einheimischen Schildis muss dein Teich 100% Ausbruchssicher sein.D. h. also auch eine Umrandung schaffen, die mind. 50 cm tief in den Boden geht.


----------



## emjay (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo, unsere einheimischen Sumpschildkröten wirst du mit absoluter Sicherheit nirgendwoher für deinen Teich bekommen. Die natürlichen Vorkommensorte stehen faktisch unter höchstem "Datenschutz". Südeuropäische Arten solltest du im Winter aus dem Teich holen. Die erwähnten Schmuckschildkröten haben im freien schon gute Überlebenschanchen. Aber für die nicht einheimischen Schildis muss dein Teich 100% Ausbruchssicher sein.D. h. also auch eine Umrandung schaffen, die mind. 50 cm tief in den Boden geht.



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Es gibt einige Züchter, die die einheimische Sorte regelmäßig nachzüchten und auch verkaufen. Der Preis für einjährige Tiere liegt üblicherweise bei ca. 50Euro. Ich habe mir selber welche gekauft. War nach kurzer Recherche gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## chromis (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Wer sich mit Schildkröten im Gartenteich befassen möchte, bekommt hier wertvolle Infos:
http://www.ms-verlag.de/index.php?117&backPID=117&begin_at=20&tt_products=333

Allerdings müssen diese vollkommen ausbruchsicher gehalten werden . Es gibt leider schon genügend entkommene oder entsorgte __ Wasserschildkröten in unseren Gewässern. Dieses gut 25cm große Exemplar habe ich erst diese Woche im Altrhein vors Objektiv bekommen.


----------



## butzbacher (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*



emjay schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Es gibt einige Züchter, die die einheimische Sorte regelmäßig nachzüchten und auch verkaufen. Der Preis für einjährige Tiere liegt üblicherweise bei ca. 50Euro. Ich habe mir selber welche gekauft. War nach kurzer Recherche gar nicht so schwer.




Das sind mit Sicherheit süd- bzw. südosteuropäische Tiere aber nicht die einheimischen Sumpfschildkröten, auch wenn diese Sumpfis unseren Einheimischen ähnlich sehen.


----------



## goldfisch (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo,

also bei uns im Zoo und xx gibt es junge Emys orbicularis für 60 Euro. Ich habe allerdings nicht nach der Herkunft gefragt. Ein Züchter weiss aber normalerweise ob er einen Aquarienstamm oder eine Form mit Herkunft zieht. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## meiner76 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

moin,bin neu hier!
also ich habe 8 schildkröten (teilweise verschiedene Arten)...aber nicht wirklich freiwillig.2 wurden bei mir auf der arbeit ausgesetzt und die anderen wurden mehr als schlecht gehalten.nun halte ich sie so gut wie möglich im teich und zumwinter im keller und /ode aquarium.denn durch die schlechte haltung der vorbesitzer haben sie grossen schaden genommen.
ich muss sagen,dass es sehr aufwendig ist und auch nicht gerade günstig.des weiteren muss ein reptilien-erfahrener tierarzt in der nähe sein.dienahrung muss auch sehr abwechslungsreich sein und und und.
kurz und gut:man solltesich überlegen,ob man diesen tieren gerecht werden kann!
ich werde im nächsten jahr wieder den teich vergrössern deswegen und in diesem winter den keller umgestallten..nur für die schildkröten.
ich hätte mich niemals zum kauf dieser tiere entschieden, da sie aus anderen ländern kommen und dieses klima hier nicht das beste ist für sie.
aber wenn man tiere leiden sieht......
dann beisst man doch schonmal in den sauren apfel!


----------



## Eddi_X (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

moin... werd diese Thema mal wieder auffrischen 

Also ich selbst habe 5 Schildies ...3 Gelbwangen 2 Rotwangen,zuvor hatte ich 3 Glebwangen im 1000 Liter PVC Teich,aus Angst dieser könnte kompl. zufrieren,habe ich diese im Keller überwintern lassen.
Nun bekam ich die 2 Rotwangen ,welche einem Angler am Haken hingen, habe den Teich auf ca 10.000 Liter vergrößert und bin dabei diese zu Züchten,Eier wurden bereitz gelegt diese hab ich ausgebuddelt und befinden sich nun im Terarium.
Auch ich habe die Schildies nicht nur genügend Schwimmfläche geschaffen,sondern auch genügend zum Sonnen,denn das leiben sie sehr und brauchen es auch DRINGEND ! und auch auslauf am Land um Ihre Eier zu verbuddeln ,ein Zaun sollte wie hier schon berichtet wurde nicht fehlen,dieser muß aber nicht wirklich 50 cm Tief eingebuddelt werden,ich habe diesen siehe Bild,der ist 15 cm eingesteckt.
Hast man nur Männliche Tiere,dann wird es Riskant,wenn diese im Mai-Juli brammig werden,gehen die über Stock und Stein und suchen ein Weibchen.
Soweit dazu ... zurück zum Überwinterung,mein Gartennachbar hat ein Teich 5x3x1,5 seine beiden Tiere verbleiben im Teich,ich werde meine auch diesen Winter im Teich belassen.
Die Gefahr,das die Tiere eine Lungenentzündung bekommen ist auch im Keller oder Kühlschrank (Überwinterung) relativ Hoch.

so.. gung für heut ... bis denne, Bernd aus MD

Anhang anzeigen 53325

Anhang anzeigen 53326


----------



## Eddi_X (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*


----------



## goldfisch (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo Bernd,
Deine Schildkröten sind inzwischen über 3 ¿ (Ironie) Themen verteilt.  Ich glaube nicht, das selbst an der Elbe südliche Formen von T.scripta ( meist gelb)winterhart sind. Überlege Dir auch ob Du wirlich die beiden Formen verpaaren lässt. Du solltest als Züchter die Formen erhalten. Selbst wenn Du das selbst als Liebhaberei betrachtest, hast Du bald das Problem vermutlich gelbaussehende Jungschildkröten, die keine Gelbwangen sind, loszuwerden.
Du musst leider immer damit rechnen das solche Tiere auch die Hände weniger verantworticher Halter geraten.
mfg Jürgen
PS. ich habe aktuell keine T.scripta.


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hallo Bernd,

das ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber aus welchem Grund züchtest du Gelbwangen oder Rotwangenschildkröten nach? Davon laufen wohl schon genügend in Deutschland (frei) herrum oder befinden sich in völlig unangebrachten Aquarien im Wohnzimmer um dort vor sich hin zu vegetieren. Im Zoogeschäft gekauft, keine richtigen Informationen dort erhalten und schnell werden die Tiere, die eine zunehmende Carapaxlänge bekommen lästig und werden ausgesetzt. Wenn du soviel Platz hast um Nachzucht zu betreiben, wieso hilfst du dann nicht lieber solchen Tieren? Du solltest mal unter Reptilienauffangstation München oder Berlin (wobei es der Münchner nicht gerade rosig geht) anfragen und Informationsmaterial einholen.
Nicht als negativ auffassen, wir nennen es mal konstruktive Kritik 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Eddi_X (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten????*

Hi Teichfreaks,

zunächst möcht ich mich an dieser stelle für die konstruktive Kritik  bedanken !,habe mich auch sofort entschlossen !,die beiden Rotwangen aus dem becken zu nehmen,diese werden verkauft oder gegen Gelbwangen getauscht.
Ich wuste schon ,das sich rot und gelbwangen auch untereinander paaren und die dann bastarde sind,was mich anfangs nicht schockte,da es bei hund und katze ..etc auch so ist ..ich mein es gibt die sogenannten mischlinge.
Zum anderen hab ich mich auch bewegen lassen,die Tiere nicht im Teich zu überwintern,sondern wie gewohnt im Keller meines Gartens.
Danke an alle für die Tips  !! .. und ein dank an den Admin hier !  ... Top Forum ,sehr Informativ.

mfg Bernd aus MD


----------

